# Playing with other dogs



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello me again! 

So Hercules is now 15 weeks old tomorrow and things are going quite well! We just have one question... on his morning walks we take him to a field near our house where lots of other people walk their dogs. This is good as he gets to meet about 5 or 6 dogs every day and he is in no way afraid of them! I will usually put his lead on when he meets a new dog and then ask their owner if it is ok if I take it off. 

The only thing is he is EXTREMELY boisterous when he plays with them...jumps all over them, chases their tails and sometimes tries to bite their tails! (he is particularly fond of an old golden retriever who will quite happily let him gnaw away.) However some dogs don't like this and will growl/bark at him... usually he will back off then but not always. I have had some owners get annoyed with me and tell me to calm him down. 

I have read in other posts that v's like to 'play rough' so is that normal for him? or will he grow out of it? Also while he is quite good (ish) at sit/stay/heel when it is just me and him, he completely ignores this around other dogs! Is there anything I can do to help improve his manners? 

Thanks guys

Alice


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's completely normal and chances are he will never "grow out" of it! You should find some other dogs his energy level for him to play with. It is good for him to learn when to leave dogs alone who don't want to play, so let him experience being told-off by dogs who don't want anything to do with him. (There is a difference between a mature, good-natured "leave me alone" and another dog going after him in an aggressive way. The biggest difference is that a dog who is being aggressive will chase him and not let up even when he runs off and tucks his tail.)

In public, you will have to use a very enticing treat or toy to keep his attention. Hot dogs and sticks are our best friends for training with Riley.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Hercules is barely three weeks older than my Malcolm by the sound of it.

We've been taking him out in public since he was 7 weeks - after a few days of getting him. We take him out daily and he meets all sorts of people and dogs.

Living with my wife's pocket Beagle, about 15 weeks also now, we get a lot of "vocal" play time. She's more vocal than he is, but being smaller she can sneak off places and hide with his favorite toy. Malcolm has earned the nickname Screech because he has a particular bark that sounds like the squall of a tire. 

Anyway, we've found with our own pups and in public, Malcolm LOVES to play, and he can get a bit rough and/or vocal. As long as he's not with dogs that are too old or around those damned teacup dogs, everything is fine. Most owners love to watch their bigger older dog act like a puppy again.

I've noticed that whether it's with his sister or with other dogs, Malcolm develops SERIOUS ADHD when playing. Commands go out the window and he's his own dog. This is why, except when at home and with his sister, I keep him on leash. Other owners appreciate this, even if he's only playing rough, not being aggressive. You can read the expressions and body language of the other dogs, and owners, and know when to back him off.

As far as improving his manners, I keep a short leash and a pinch collar on him. I have tried what feels like everything else, and this is what he responds to best without yelping, choking, or feeling like I'm being too mean. Choker collars cause him to choke, go figure... harnesses don't do anything for getting his attention and actually make him pull worse... regular collars make him choke and yelp, and slip collars.. well he slips out of them.

We had to do some trial and error, but finally found what works as far as getting his focus back. We try not to be too heavy on the treats... rewards are for exemplar behavior, not for meeting the standards.

Good luck to you and Hercules!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup! Sounds like normal behavior for a Vizsla.  Here's what we do when Pippa's play gets too boisterous - 1) we strengthened the "Leave It" command (this is for when we want her to leave a dog alone that OBVIOUSLY does not want to play 2) I practice calling her out of play ALL THE TIME (still practice this, at 8 months!). (We set up the situation in that I use a friend of mine who has a border collie. We put drag lines on the dogs and take them different places....let them play and then call them out of play. If they come the first time they get liver bits. If not, we tug the line, show them the bits and let them smell them, but DO NOT TREAT. We do this for short 15 minute training sessions every couple of weeks.) When she comes out of a pack playing, she gets a click (we clicker-train for some things) and 5 treats 3) Sometimes I grab her collar and give her a 2 minute time-out 

To be perfectly honest, I don't really like dog parks (She does go with a 'pack' of 4 dogs for an off-leash walk 4 days a week with the dog walker....but this pack has been established and Pippa knows her place!). I usually let her play for 5-10 minutes and then call her out to continue our walk. For us, that gives her the play I know she loves, but doesn't let her get too "revved" (and then make some owners nervous - Vizslas do play rough and that is normal!). That being said, Pippa has also been totally ganged up on by dogs at a dog park, with owners who were talking on their cell phones (!!!) and I didn't like that either. In general, playing one-on-one with a similar energy level dog (other pointers, boxers, labs, etc.) is much better for Pippa, although we did a Vizsla meet-up a few weeks ago and all the dogs were AWESOME...but they were ALL Vizslas.  

I also agree that you should let the other dogs "correct" yours. That is how puppies learn. The issues that I have is when Pippa is CLEARLY bugging an older dog who is more submissive or a younger dog who is scared. Then I show her the correction (see above  )


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've taught my three a command called "No Stacks On". This is for when they are playing in a pack, and they gang up on either a smaller or more submissive dog. Whichever one is playing with the dog first gets to keep playing, but I call "No Stacks On" and they know to leave to dog alone and let whichever one of mine started first with it. It's a great command, it keeps owners of smaller and more submissive dogs happy. I just say the name of whichever dog I want off and they just literally step back and wait till it's their turn. 

The term "Stacks On" was one we used as kids growing up when wrestling or mucking about. If too many ganged up on one, we'd call no stacks on.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie used to play very rough from about 4-8 months old. She was a neck chewer. She would literally pin dogs down, grab their necks & spin them like a top on the ground. 

No one ever growled at her, they never squealed in pain & there was no blood - but it looked hideous & painful.

She's 9 months old now and doesn't do it as much. She's much more interested in chasing a tennis ball. From time to time she still goes for the neck but with a ball constantly in her mouth, she can't grab on anymore


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your tips! 

We took Hercules to see his big cousin (husband's brothers 1.5 year old, 65 lb viszla Bruno) and after seeing those two charge around all weekend I feel much better! 
here is a link to a picture of the two of them!


----------

